# Johnson folding goose decoys



## dsiep (May 31, 2004)

A friend was given 1/2 dozen old Johnson Folding Canada Decoys. We used to use these in the'60s, back when there weren't a lot of geese. The ones we used had metal stakes. The ones my friend received had wooden stakes. The look like they may be production stakes, not handmade replacements. Does any one have any information on these wooden stakes. It would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Could you post a picture? Someone may have converted real geese or outlaw stakes?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

My Dad had a couple dozen of these. One dozen had all metal stakes and one dozen had stakes where the pole were metal and the spreader part of the stakes was a wood block. Purchased new with those stakes...just bought in different years.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I have the dozen with the old wooden stakes and picked up a doz last fall with the metal spreader stakes.
I also have a doz Johnson look alikes with two stakes to hold them open..the have tiny rectangular slots and a stake is pounded in.. The have been doing their tour of duty for 30+ years


----------

